# rear camera blurry on iphone 4S?



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

Hi folks,

Just wondering if anyone else has had their iphone 4S (or 4) rear camera (the better one facing away from the UI), stopped working correctly?

I tried to take a video of some turkeys near the road and it was blurry. Came back and checked some apple support threads so I restored it to factory settings with the latest 5,1 update and still the same issue.

weird. I haven't dropped it or anything. Not sure why this is happening.

I'm about to make a genius appt just in case.

Cheers,
Keebler


----------



## JetSter735180 (Aug 8, 2007)

Im having the same issue. 

But there is a fix. Its the auto focus. For some reason it not zooming/focusing on the correct item.

Since 5.1 update, I have to manually tap on the screen where to focus.


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

JetSter735180 said:


> Im having the same issue.
> 
> But there is a fix. Its the auto focus. For some reason it not zooming/focusing on the correct item.
> 
> Since 5.1 update, I have to manually tap on the screen where to focus.


Unfortunately, that doesn't even work for me 

I've made a genius appt for tomorrow. Will keep you posted.
If it was software, I thought the restore would have fixed it 

bummer... BUT, thankfully that didn't happen on our March Break trip b/c I snapped some great memories with it (and yes, backed up nicely


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

do you have a case on the phone? for whatever reasons the lens is kind of convex and if you lay it down on a table it will scratch and get scuffed...


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

broad said:


> do you have a case on the phone? for whatever reasons the lens is kind of convex and if you lay it down on a table it will scratch and get scuffed...


yup...thankfully I have a case on it. I'll follow up with this thread after the appt.

I read online that other folks had a similar issue with the camera motor ceasing to work and the apple store had a camera replacement kit. Took the phone apart, replaced the camera kit, worked fine.

I'm hoping that's the case or a new phone. Weird how much it's bothering me, but I find myself using this camera quite often. So easy to snap a pic of my kids and share it.


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

it was a defective camera. He didn't say what was defective, but he replaced the camera kit and it's as good as gold.


----------



## bcoop3 (Jan 24, 2013)

keebler27 said:


> it was a defective camera. He didn't say what was defective, but he replaced the camera kit and it's as good as gold.


Was the cost reasonable to replace the camera kit?


----------



## IllusionX (Mar 10, 2009)

I was able to get a camera kit on eBay for 3$ shipped for an iPhone 4. Worked flawless and video/photo were same quality as the oem lens


----------

